# Bipartisanship at LAST = Political Humor



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, 'cause free speech has no place on this forum or this country.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

RLow and Katdaddy- I wouldn't worry about this topic… he has posted many nice projects in the past. A little politics is fine. What I worry about is the "LJ's" (using that term lightly) that post nothing but politics and religion topics, just to stir things up. We can let this one go as some good political humor.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

And the purpose of coming to an OT section is to avoid talking about woodworking and all that entails.

Funny cartoon and fairly honest.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Changing your avatar keeps throwing me off!!

(Good comment lab7654)


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

You can change your username too?


----------



## 502flier (Mar 1, 2012)

@HawkDriver - love the helicopter comment - I definitely have to pass that along to a couple of chopper buddies. As a fixed-wing guy, I'm going to have to try to put some kind of 'spin' on it (pun intended) so I can use it as a dig.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Three more statements from Katdaddy ALL saying the same thing.

Here, and every other Political Post on Non-Shop Talk he decides to jump on and stir some more of His *"I" Don't like this. SO! Everyone else should NOT Like It Either."* AND! Always the *"Bigotry" & "Racism" *Card gets played!!

"The intent of coming to a woodworking site is to discuss woodworking and all that entails."

*EXCEPT for Non-Shop Talk! You don't like it? Control You Mouse & Stay out of it!*

*Give it a Rest Kat! It's getting Very Boring!!*


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

This isn't "Another one" it is still Dan he just changed Avatars and screen names. Notice that all his old posts have this new moniker as well.

However the cartoon in the OP is actually pretty accurate. If you thought the republicans were less than thrilled with McCain…..remember that McCain beat Romney last time around. woooh hoooo!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, your comment made me think of a new mantra all computer users should repeat to themselves over and over:

TAME YOUR MOUSE!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Calm down children it's not the end of the world. We have had political humour on this site many times before and will again .Tame your mouse is dead right.Alistair ps wish I could tame mine LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

